# Are my kids kiko?



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey were sold to me as purebut I thought their ears were too big and the male has a cape, but I'm finding more pure breds that look similar... These photos are older, but any thoughts?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Hey were sold to me as purebut I thought their ears were too big and the male has a cape, but I'm finding more pure breds that look similar... These photos are older, but any thoughts?


They definitely look like boer crosses to me.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

More recent and better pics


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> They definitely look like boer crosses to me.


All I have are %boer and dwarfs... So maybe I'm just seeing boer? Lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The sets of ears is definetly Kiko influenced. Pure Kiko I cant say. But they sure are cuties!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

nancy d said:


> The sets of ears is definetly Kiko influenced. Pure Kiko I cant say. But they sure are cuties!


Thanks! They have wonderful personalities


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm... I'm not seeing boer ... I see kiko tho! Beautiful babies.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Hmm... I'm not seeing boer ... I see kiko tho! Beautiful babies.


Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what makes you second guess the seller?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> what makes you second guess the seller?


He bought them from a man who had taken them to auction, I guess they didn't sell, he said he was going to take them home and let them out, if they made it they made it if not oh well. ): so the man I got them from basically got them to save them.


----------



## Titi84 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've owened kikos those kids look exactly like mine did they are cute


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Titi84 said:


> I've owened kikos those kids look exactly like mine did they are cute


Great!! Thanks


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes they are Kikos ears though idk why they are "hung up" like that. Mine aren't like that and I've not seem them with their ears like that though again, they are Kiko shaped ears. Maybe a cross though maybe not. Hard to say.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

They sure look Kiko to me


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I always thought kiko had elf ears but the more I research it some have that shape...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have never seen a Kiko w elf ears. They look like Kiko Pygmy crosses to me. For whatever reason, anything with Pygmy seems to have those ears that point forward like that.


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> I have never seen a Kiko w elf ears. They look like Kiko Pygmy crosses to me. For whatever reason, anything with Pygmy seems to have those ears that point forward like that.


Pygmys have Nigerian ears. I have Kikos and Nigerians and know alot with Pygmys. Those are not at all Pygmy ears. They are Kiko shaped ears but how they hang up is not very Kiko. If you look at the 2nd picture I believe it is, the red/brown one, has perfect Kiko ears.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They're still growing into them ( ; it's so hard to get pics! Lol


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah they have Kiko shaped ears but the way they hang like that is not Kiko.

But how do you like them? Kikos are imo the best breed of goat out there.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The wether is a stinker!! Hard headed! Lol. But they are both very sweet and personable.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I definitely think they have a little boer in them, hope you figured it out


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I was meaning elf ears as in LaMancha elf ears.....I've had laMancha on the brain lately. I want one!!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

I defininetly see the Kiko standing out as there dominate gene.


----------

